# 6 month golden being to rough with 11 week old golden do i step in



## justpenny (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi Everyone, 
This is my first posting so be gentle. 
My husband and I brought home a male golden back in September of 2010. He is now just over 6 months old. He has been an absolutely wonderful addition to our family. Tanner is very laid back and loving and yes he is my velcro dog. 
Well everything has been going so well we decide to get a female 11 week old golden a couple weeks ago. 
Oh my what have I done. 
My 6 month old sweet loving boy is very very rough with the 11 week old. He grabs her by the back of the neck, the tail, the legs and tries to shake her. She sometimes yelps and she does get him pretty good in the nose and lips. 
My question is do I step in and when do I step in. 
Any and all advice would be appreciated.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

If he's shaking her, I would step in. Until she hits at least 16 weeks, I would definitely monitor the play closely. He just doesn't realize how rough he's being and he could really hurt her.


----------



## justpenny (Nov 6, 2010)

Thank you that's what I thought. He's 45 lbs and she is 12 lbs. Others have told me to not step in until there blood !! Really come on !! I love him to death but man it can be really scary. I've never had 2 dogs at once and boy what a difference. Don't get me wrong I love them both but it's a whole new ballgame.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

You could maybe get a trainer to come to your house and observe them playing. He could maybe give you some pointers as to what to do. Sorry I'm not that much help.


----------



## justpenny (Nov 6, 2010)

don't be silly I will take any help I can get !!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

If you are uncomfortable with it, definitely stop him. Ultimately you are the one who decides what is acceptable play and what is not. She will grow and be able to stand her own before too long until then you are right to protect her.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Normally I'd recommend you wait until the older dog is slightly older... like out of the puppy stage himself prior to bringing home another puppy. In lieu of that, I'd strongly suggest keeping an eye on them and preventing any over-zealous play. I would step in fairly early in any type's of aggressive play to prevent injury to your little girl.


----------



## TomCat'sGirl (Aug 27, 2010)

Cash is 7 months and I have to step in with the cat's. We have two cat's one is 14 and she don't put up with NOTHING she gowls and hisses at him he still messes with her but she's old and frail and it worries me. I know he just wants to play with her but he's 60 plus lbs and he could crush her. We also have a one year old cat and he just won't fight back. I think he's to fat to move.  At least 3 times a day I am saving the cat's from being licked to death! Maybe someday they will snuggle up together.


----------



## justpenny (Nov 6, 2010)

Yes I no now that I should have waited, but to late for that. Don't get me wrong they like each other. I am taking everyone's advice to step in. This was my original feeling but the vet told me to let it go until blood is shed?? I do appreciate everyone was advice. It is helpful and appreciated.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I would certainly step in, do not let them 'work it out'. Same would go for bringing home a toy breed dog - you'd need to step in or pay a lot of vet bills (maybe that's why the vet suggested it - call and ask if he's willing to pay the bills if the pup gets hurt and see what his response is).

If the mom was still around, or a stable adult dog, you would likely see them step in and tell off the older dog, or get into the play to keep the baby safe. Even with all adult dogs of the same size, if there are issues often one dog will stand between and act as a buffer. But seeing as you have two puppies, it's your job. Do lots of one on one with each pup, having the other separated, so they bond more to you, and supervise the playtime (maybe when the older one is tired out and not as into party mode). 

When it gets too rough, get out some treats and work on recall 'races' where you call them to get them out of play and give the treat to both at first, then whoever gets there first gets the treat. It does not take them long to figure out to hustle over or miss out on a treat, and it will stop the rough play.


----------



## justpenny (Nov 6, 2010)

hey everyone !! 
Your advice has really help me out. I am now stepping in and thinks are getting better. 
Actually I don't even have to step in I just have to say ENOUGH firmly and Tanner 
usually steps back. Golden retriever are really intelligent. 
Thanks again everyone !!! Your wisedom is appreciated !!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm glad it's going better, we need some pictures of your babies!


----------



## justpenny (Nov 6, 2010)

Yes pics coming soon. Been so busy with the 2 of them !!


----------



## County JR (Sep 26, 2010)

Are your old one well socialized with other dogs? Puppies have to learn how to play, you know. My pup is about the same age as your oldest and I've noticed that he's been getting rougher with his playmate. Your dog is acting his age and you have to be really careful so that your youngest doesn't have any bad experiences. You're doing the right thing by stepping in.


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

The new puppy is still too young for rough play with the 6 month old and can get seriously hurt. I am sure there are people who will disagree and say let them work it out - - - - that is so risky. I would get an X-pen and keep it in the kitchen for the puppy. The only time I would allow them to be together is if they are supervised. The minute the rough play starts, the puppy should go in the X-pen. It will keep the puppy safe and yet allow enough room to move around and visit with the family.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Glad to hear things are working out already!

I'm definitely NOT of the "they'll work it out". A pup is too young to fend for itself or "stand up" for itself...and at 11 weeks, he shouldn't even have to be thinking about it! When my brother got a puppy, Ranger was 9 months and he was almost always kept on a leash when the puppy was around because he'd play too rough. If they played nice, they could play but as soon as Blue (the puppy) yelped, Ranger got taken away and had to calm down before we'd let them interact again. By bringing Ranger away from Blue after Blue yelped, it helped reinforce in Ranger's mind that the yelp meant 'ouch, play time stops'. Eventually as the novelty of having a puppy visit died down, Ranger got calmer and calmer and was allowed off leash during Blue visits. 

Once Blue got to 6 months and a little sturdier, we more or less let them work it out amongst themselves. Sometimes if Ranger got too rough, as evidenced by Blue's body language ie cowering, slinking or not joining back in the play, we'd break them up and they'd get a cool down period. Now that Blue outweighs Ranger by 30 lbs and towers over him by 4 inches, we STILL keep our eyes on them when they're playing, especially outside (since that's when things get can rough fast). I would never, ever let it go to blood being drawn. As soon as the growls turn nasty or one of them gets too domineering (usually Ranger) they get broken up.


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

justpenny said:


> Hi Everyone,
> This is my first posting so be gentle.
> My husband and I brought home a male golden back in September of 2010. He is now just over 6 months old. He has been an absolutely wonderful addition to our family. Tanner is very laid back and loving and yes he is my velcro dog.
> Well everything has been going so well we decide to get a female 11 week old golden a couple weeks ago.
> ...


I had the same question as you, only in my case it was a 22 month old GR being too rough with a 9 week old GR puppy. So far I just step in and referee, try to keep their attention sometimes with games such as "Come and their name"or fetch, or take them on walks with two of us walking them so we can keep a little distance if necessary. I try not to let the rough play escalate to where the puppy will be scared or hurt. And I have to make them both take a step back and rest. I work on getting them to sit then. Using lots of treats for training with such distracting circumstances!!! I think it is working. I usually let them have time together inside because outside it can get out of hand way too quickly! Inside, I can always just pop the puppy in the x-pen and they have to chill out. Tonight the older one, Maizie, actually laid on the floor at my feet while Milo was laying on the couch beside me for _*five whole minutes!!!*_ Lol! I'm hoping this is a trend that continues. :crossfing

Good luck with your supervising and I hope others with more experience can give you ideas.


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Justpenny, I have posted a few times recently about this exact thing, and the advice you have been given here is really good. I have a super playful, big 16 month old male and a 9 week old female. I know what you're going through! It's getting better, but I have a dog behaviourist coming to my house today (yay!). She's going to observe and tell me what's ok and when to break it up, more for my piece of mind more than anything. At least pups grow super fast so they'll soon be old enough to hold their own!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content







does this look familiar?!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

Katduf said:


> Justpenny, I have posted a few times recently about this exact thing, and the advice you have been given here is really good. I have a super playful, big 16 month old male and a 9 week old female. I know what you're going through! It's getting better, but I have a dog behaviourist coming to my house today (yay!). She's going to observe and tell me what's ok and when to break it up, more for my piece of mind more than anything. At least pups grow super fast so they'll soon be old enough to hold their own!
> View attachment 215034
> does this look familiar?!!
> 
> ...


Wow! Does that ever look familiar!!!

Here's a photo of ours after we have spent tons of time supervising:








Just to let you know -- I had to be very quick with the camera to catch them being this well behaved!! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

